# C++ Programmierung für spiel



## spritzer (14. September 2009)

*C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Hi Leute ich habe folgendes problem und zwar:
ich muss ein spiel programmieren, das eine zahl zwischen 1 ind 100 automatisch generiert. der spieler soll dann eine zahl raten und das programm soll ausgeben, dass die zahl , die zu erraten ist größer oder kleiner ist. Der spieler soll 10 versuche haben die zahl zu erraten......

ich hab aber im moment keine ahnung wie ich das programmieren soll.ich hoffe einer von euch kann es programmieren oder mir zumindest ein paar tipps geben..
danke im voraus


----------



## taks (14. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

was fertiges kann ich dir ned geben, kenn die Befehle ned mehr, aber so könntest du es aufbauen (siehe Bild Anhang)


mir ist grad aufgefallen, es müsste "VarC grössergleich 10" heissen


----------



## midnight (14. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Nettes Ablaufdiagramm (= Ich hab da mal was in VB programmiert, mal gucken ob ich das noch wiederfinde. Es läuft ungefähr genauso wie das im Ablaufdiagramm..

so far


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

hmm sowas in der art?

zahl=rand(0,100);
found=false;
i=0;
while(!found or i<10) {
  cin<<input;
  if(input==zahl) { cout>>"gefunden"; found=true; }
  else if(input>zahl) cout>>"zu groß! nochmal";
  else if(input<zahl) cout>>"zu klein! nochmal";
  i++;
}
if(found) cout>>"gratulation, du hast die zahl im "+i+". Versuch gefunden.";
else cout>>"schade, deine 10 versuche sind vorbei. es wäre die "+zahl+" gewesen.";

mehr als pseudocode zu lesen ^^


----------



## spritzer (15. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

hast du das ma ausprobiert?? darkmo


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

nope, hab atm nix zum proggen druff un das is sicherlich au ned 1:1 übertragbar. aber so von der grundstruktur sollte es gehen. musst halt nur nochma guggn, wie mer bei c++ variablen baut. glaub man musste da "int zahl; zahl=<wert>;" bla schreiben. also erst noch deklarieren. bin atm etwas verwöhnt von php wo das alles von selbst gemacht wird ^^ und wie das mit der zufallszahl war müssteste au nochma genau guggen. glaube einmal im programm randomize(); aufrufen und dann kannste zahl=random(min, max); machen oder so. wie gesagt, is bissl her, aber so vom grundablauf sollte es passen.


----------



## taks (15. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Sonst frag mal hier:
C/C++ Forum :: Index



oder da steht noch nützliches drin:
Highscore - Programmieren in C++: Einführung


----------



## v3rtex (15. September 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Hab ich eben mal schnell getippt, hab leider nicht viel Zeit



> #inlcude <iostream.h>
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <stdlib.h>
> #include <time.h>
> ...


Absätze wurden leider vom Forum nicht übernommen.

Im Bezug auf die Headerdateien bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher ob diese stimmen.

Konsolenanwendungen sind bei mir schon eine Weile her.
Seit langem bin ich mit C++ nur noch bei Mikrokontroller .


----------



## _V_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Hab ich eben mal schnell getippt, hab leider nicht viel Zeit
> 
> Absätze wurden leider vom Forum nicht übernommen.
> 
> ...



 geht, noch ein bisschen Kosmetik und das Programm kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## zcei (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Sry wenn ich mich einmische, aber heißt es nicht eigentlich cout<< und cin>>

So wie z.B. hier: Online-tutorials.net - C++ Tutorial Teil 1

Lieg ich jetzt iwie voll daneben?


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*



zcei schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich mich einmische, aber heißt es nicht eigentlich cout<< und cin>>
> 
> So wie z.B. hier: Online-tutorials.net - C++ Tutorial Teil 1
> 
> Lieg ich jetzt iwie voll daneben?


Nein, du hast recht.

Das ist der Bitshift-operator. Hier heißt "cout << "Bla\n";" schreibe "Bla\n" in den Standardausgabestream. Umgekehrt (also "cin >> variable") ist lese aus dem Standardeingabestream und speichere es in "variable".


----------



## _V_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Ja, das meinte ich mit "Kosmetik"!


----------



## zcei (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Das ist nichtKosmetik sondern Grundsatz 

Wieso hatn das jeder in seinem Code falsch xD

und @bingo88:
So hab ichs auch gelernt 

MfG zcei 
P.S.: in PHP kann ichs auch machen.


----------



## _V_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

Wenn du Entwickler bist, dann hast du schlimmere Sachen gesehen, und das ist Kosmetik


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*

*Hust* Kosmetik


----------



## v3rtex (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: C++ Programmierung für spiel*



zcei schrieb:


> Das ist nichtKosmetik sondern Grundsatz
> 
> Wieso hatn das jeder in seinem Code falsch xD
> 
> ...




Tut mir Leid, möge mich der Blitz treffen 
Mit Windows Programmierung und cout / cin hab ich halt schon lange nix mehr am Hut, kann ja mal passieren 

Habs geändert...


----------

